# Lenteur Safari / plantage safari sur Ipad 2



## Adra (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le problème suivant sur mon ipad 2 wifi:

J'ai constaté depuis une semaine des lenteurs abominables en utilisant safari, voire même des pages qui ne s'ouvrent pas du tout avec parfois un pop up "server is not responding", et 3 minutes apres ca refonctionne. Pendant ce temps, l'iphone marche parfaitement.

J'ai parcouru quelques forums, certaines personnes suggère de changer l'adresse ip via la fonction "renouveler le bail" dans les réglages mais ca ne change rien. J'ai reboot, ca ne change rien. Je me sens pas de faire une restauration... 

J'ai lu que ca viendrait du cryptage de la live box (sagem), de la clé WEP à passer en clé WAP ? Ca commence à devenir trop compliqué pour moi :d quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Adra (30 Avril 2011)

Salut, merci de ta réponse 

Ma clé est effectivement celle fournie par Orange, super longue. Je ne l'ai jamais changée :d 

J'ai un pc sous Windows 7 64bits. J'ai aussi essayé de faire le ménage dans les apps qui tournent en tâche de fond, ça n'a rien changé.

Est il possible que j'ai trop d'appareil qui utilisent le wifi ? Entre la PS3, 2 iphones, l'ipad, l'Apple tv...

Ce matin j'ai finalement décidé de faire une restauration. Le problème semble résolu, si ça recommence je reposterai 

Par contre si tu as quelques précisions sur le wifi en général je suis plus que preneur: faut il changer cette fameuse clé ? Wep, wpa, wpa2, quelle est la différence ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Adra (30 Avril 2011)

Re,

J'ai la réponse (semblerait il): livebox trop ancienne. Je viens de la changer, ça marche plutôt pas mal !

Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## Adra (1 Mai 2011)

Joie et bonne humeur, après une soirée de surf sans soucis, le problème a fini par repointer son nez.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que c'est que c'est uniquement après que j'ai connecté l'Apple tv a la nouvelle livebox que le bug est revenu. Et du coup je me rend compte que ce même souci etait apparu juste après mon achat de l'Apple tv il y a une semaine... Un lien de causalité est il possible ou est ce que je deviens parano ?


----------

